# I Have Keratosis Pilaris



## CantAffordMAC (May 29, 2008)

Keratosis pilaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I haven't been to a Dr. Or been diagnosed. but this has absolutely got to be what i have all over my arms.

Ever since I was a kid I had these little pimple type things on my arms, and my mom always told me they were heat bumps. Well they never went away and I started messing with them years ago and now my arms are so scarred up and disgusting....I am embarrassed to even show them, ever.

I decided to google "bumps on arms" today, and when this keratosis pilaris showed up....I knew this had to be what i have had all my life. It may not seem like a big deal to most. But reading all about the condition and people who suffer from it.....was just so relieving. I actually started crying. because this is so embarrassing and ugly and I am so self conscious about it. Its so good to know I'm not the only one and that people understand how I feel....

Unfortunately theres not much i can do about it, except for try to exfoliate and use a cream such as Amlactin. All I can is hope that these ideas work on me...I have been suffering from ugly arms my whole entire life, and I seriously envy people with clear, normal arms. Its such a weird thing to envy people for, but I have never known what its like to have clear arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know this sounds super dumb of me, I am just somewhat relieved to finally know what this is (not acne, not heat bumps...) but an actual condition that people suffer from. It just sucks that theres nothing I can do for it

Just wanted to share this....and by any chance if anyone on specktra happened to have the same issue. I doubt it...but you never know


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 29, 2008)

Honey!

Fragrance, Cosmetics & the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 29, 2008)

GIrl ...I never knew that what that was called..I have that too on my upper arms..and have a cousin that has it really bad on her arms..crap I think my mom does too ..and I have a freind who was just complaining recently about the bumps on her arm. Im starting to think this is pretty common ailemnt ? Good to know it has name ahh.. Over time I just forget about it ..and since mine is limited to the top sides of my arms I just don't really wear tank tops out ..and on most days I don't really stress about it.

Good luck too you ..I hope it gets better for you and over time the effects it has on you emotionally will be less.

hugs


----------



## aziajs (May 29, 2008)

You are not alone.  It's very common in women of color because of the texture of our hair.  I have it too.  It just started a few years ago.  I went to a dermatologist and she didn't know what it was.  I ended up going to another doctor for something completely unrelated and asked and she told me what it was.  I wouldn't stress too much.  Get your AmLactin and see if you can get a cream that fades hyperpigmentation.  Or you could try cocoa butter or shea butter because they sometimes fade dark areas of the skin.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 29, 2008)

LoL I didnt know this was common at alllll. I've never met someone with my same problem. Aww you girls are so sweet! 

And MAC Head... Omg! There are actually products for this!! Whaaaat?!? Omg you have absolutely made my friggin life. Wow, thank you so much. They are expensive as all get out but this is important to me


----------



## erine1881 (May 29, 2008)

i've got it too.  i started a few years ago during the summer, and never went away.  go to a dermatologist and get diagnosed officially.  they'll prescribe something for you.  mine did, but i've been too lazy to apply the cream.  i've got so many other medical problems to worry about, and my eczema is much more of a concern than my KP.  i use a loofa everyday in the shower, and that hasn't helped much, for me at least.  that and using a prescribed cream is your best bet at getting rid of, if not minimizing, the bumps and red spots.  besides, you don't wanna put something on it that isn't prescribed for it for fear of making it worse, if that is indeed what it is.  

thankfully being an esthetician i used my knowledge to diagnose that and peri-oral dermatitis.  i went to the derm since it was getting worse, and what my GP diagnosed/presribed made it worse, and it was confirmed that i had PD and KP.  

good luck.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 29, 2008)

I have the same problem!  And I have a cure!

I have a few business associates who are naturopaths (the easiest way to discribe a naturopath is a "doctor of nature"; they use supplements in the form of medications).  One of the gals told me it is _yeast_ in the body that causes those "bumps".  A supplement called Jarrow Formula Bifibus Balance + FOS was recommended.  Here's the link:  http://www.jarrow.com/product/118/Bifidus_Balance_FOS

Bifibus Balance is a probiotic that will eat the extra yeast in your body and cause the bumps to lessen.  Unfortunatly, I have not tried it.  BUT, I will be the guinea pig for all y'all people with this bump problem.  I'm so sick of them so I'm willing to do whatever.

My mom has these bumps on her arms, and unfortunatly I got it.  All my life I have been so self conscious about this problem.  All through out middle school and high school I would never wear short sleeved shirts (3/4th sleeves would be the shortest) or I would wear a sweater (even when its hot outside).  Through out my teen years, these bumps prevented me from getting a boyfriend.  I recall when I was 19, I attended my cousins wedding (as a bridesmade), one guy that I went on a few dates with was there.  He saw my arms, and said "oh wow!  Did you get sunburned?" .  I just went with it and said, "yeah, the sun messes up my skin".  Now a days, I've pinched the shit out of these bumps to the point where my arms look like a cork board.
I will keep you guys updated with the results of the supplement.

Here's a website that has lotions for "chicken skin", an article & FAQ's:

http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/Conditiondetail74.asp?WID=%7BDAF5E127%2D6A07%2D4DE 5%2D932D%2DC8486F6A2D3E%7D


----------



## jade mahrie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Miss MAC! I have this same problem.. on the backs of my upper legs also =/ Dont feel bad <3

Formerly, known as *itsJADEbiitch*


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 2, 2008)

Add another one to list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had it most of my life. It started on the upper arms and have now spread down and covered my entire arms up and down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My mom has it too. I was always told by my doctor that it was an allergy to the sun and to wear long sleeves...yeah in California where it get's up to 110 degrees in the summer...right...

I just recently started using a line from Sephora specifically for KP and it's by DERMAdoctor. I Like the scrub which you use twice a week and the moisturizing therapy which you use twice a day (I'm so not good at routines) and with this you are really sensitive to the sun so you NEED to wear sunblock, which by the way did wonders when I was working at the Chanel counter last summer, I would use Clarins sunblock and I swear after a week of using sunblock on my arms my arms improved a lot! bleh! I just need to get back on my DERMAdoctor routine because it had great reviews and seems to help when I actually use it lol. 

But if any of you ladies do actually find something GREAT please DO share *bats eyes*


----------



## laneyyy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my... This has always been a problem my WHOLE life. I can realte to most of you ladies as well. It started just on the back of my upper arms, but as the years went by, it just spread, and spread, and SPREAD!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is horrible. I find myself getting so upset over this, and looking at myself in disgust. I can tell you EVERYTHING you are not supposed to do, because I have done it ALL in a desparate attemp to rid myself of these nasty "bumpy, rough, red, diseased-looking" arms. I have waxed, shaved(ugh DO NOT SHAVE your arms if you have this ish), I have literally scrubed my arms with a pumice stone till they were bleeding, exfoliated, used all types of loofahs, all types of lotions... etc etc etc... Now, things I have found helpful are tanning (which I do religiously, I know that years down the road I am going to pay for it, but It DOES help, something in the sunlight breaks down the extra proteins getting stuck in the hair follicals), and I have found that Dove's Pro-Age body wash hels soften the skin, and reduces the appearance of the bumps. I have never heard of the KP line at Sephora, so you can bet your bottom dollar I am going to be ordering tht stuff PDQ. I hope that you(and the rest of us KP sufferers) can find some relief. It really is a burden, and I know how you feel. I hope that I had some useful information.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had it all over my upper arms since as long as I can remember. I didn't really notice it until I hit that stage where you notice every thing "bad" about yourself :/ LOL My mom took me to a derm and the Dr told us about that product I posted earlier. I only used the product for a short period of time [absent minded] but the bumps are WAY lighter and less noticeable than they used to be. In fact, I honestly hadn't really noticed or thought of my KP since my early high school years, and that was a while ago for me. 

I recommend that you ladies that have KP give it a try if you can get by a Sephora, or order it online. I only used the lotion, so I imagine that you might get better results with a variety of product.


----------



## kobri (Jun 2, 2008)

I am an esthetician and I see this all the time! You probably just think you are alone because it isn't as noticeable on someone else as it is when you see it on yourself. Also people who have it aren't usually walking around in sleeveless tops when it is bad. You've already gotten plenty of advice, just wanted to reasure you that this is WAY common!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have it too! When I was younger it was worse and I used to have it on my thighs as well as my upper arms, but yea I was just advised to use an exfoliator and it isnt as bad as it used to be.


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, I 've got that. I think its something like 75% of people have it to some degree. But that first link provided? Seriously check that out if you're as self-concious as you say...you shouldn't have to live like that. *hug*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I just recently started using a line from Sephora specifically for KP and it's by DERMAdoctor. I Like the scrub which you use twice a week and the moisturizing therapy which you use twice a day (I'm so not good at routines) and with this you are really sensitive to the sun so you NEED to wear sunblock, which by the way did wonders when I was working at the Chanel counter last summer, I would use Clarins sunblock and I swear after a week of using sunblock on my arms my arms improved a lot! bleh! I just need to get back on my DERMAdoctor routine because it had great reviews and seems to help when I actually use it lol. 

But if any of you ladies do actually find something GREAT please DO share *bats eyes* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
see thats what i dont get....they say tanning is good for it...but then with these products, you have to be careful of sunlight? That will be hard for me...because I had planned on tanning several more times this summer and using the products as well.

Thank you guys so much. i cant believe so many people have this. I have gotten so many rude remarks it just makes me feel awful. But I will buy the stuff ASAP!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW....I have this too. Just didnt know what it was.. I just kept trying different body scrubs n nada
Im so going to purchase AmLactin tomorrow. Wow Thanks!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have had KP for as long as i remember, on my upper arms and legs, back, and face. as ive got older it has improved but i have discovered things that help:
exfoliation
moisturising
omega 3,6 and 9 capsules
a little sunshine (not burning! and wear sunscreen!)


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you for making this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have it too and I didn't know that it was common, I only knew that it's hereditary. I'll share what I've had prescribed for it, cause it might help someone here.

- Retin- A & some prescription lotion (forgot the name)
Yea this suckeddddddddddd. The Retin-A burned my arm and it hurt. I tried this years ago and even now when I look at my arm, I can see a lil line with a difference in color from where I put this on and where I didn't.

- Triamcinolone Acetonide Cream USP, 0.1% (haha that long thing is what's on the box).
I went to a diff derm and asked about it again and she asked me what bothered me most, the bumps or color so I said color and got this. I've noticed that it did help but I haven't used it in awhile.

I'll have to check out the Sephora stuff, I didn't know anyone made any products for it. It's expensive though, so I dunno. I don't have any insecurities about it anymore. I've had people diss me up and down for the dumbest shit, even things that aren't true so I don't let what anyone says to me get to me. Anyone who would make a rude remark to you over something like this is a douchebag. At least you know now that it's something a lot of people have.


----------



## iliang25 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have it too..I already got tired trying one treatment after the other that somehow made my KP dormant but not totally cured (glytone, murad acne body wash).  Exfoliate is a must..I am not worried about it as much as I am worried before.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 4, 2008)

I have this too...
Personally, I don't find anything really helps. I don't try and use anything on it, but when it does really irritate me, I use this anti-fungal (even though its not fungal) ointment my doc gave me when he misdiagnosed it the first time, which takes it away when its really bad!


----------



## kgan (Jun 4, 2008)

ladies, check out

General Discussion - Keratosis Pilaris Community Forums

a forum with *lots *of information and treatment options for KP.

Starting in April, I tried seriously making an effort to treat the condition and have thus tried a number of treatment options from the above stated resource:

*RETIN-A Cream.* This cream brought about noticeable results, although the process was not entirely pleasant. Many, many people apply excessive amounts of the cream (as I did), resulting in red, irritated, and often painful skin. However, after the 1-2 weeks of complaining, my skin was significantly smoother. Nevertheless, the pigmentation -- that is, the dots -- were still visible. I was rather satisfied though because the difference was greatly welcomed from the bumpy rough texture of my skin of yesteryear. I haven't found too much forum discussion on the cream, but it is a common treatment for KP.
Retin-A is supposed to remove the uppermost layer of the skin, thus resulting in the smoother younger skin from underneath


*Oil pulling*. I used coconut oil for about 4 weeks I think some time in April. I did not experience very significant results at all...but I was doing this after using the Retin-A cream, so perhaps something did happen. I did not have the discipline, however, to maintain a schedule of waking up 20 minutes earlier, especially since I started working again during the summer. However, I intend to restart the whole process for other benefits, namely the much-desired whiter teeth. Oil pulling is supposed to remove hydrophobic toxins from the body by dissolving them into the oil that is swished in the mouth for 20 minutes every morning.  Check out http://www.keratosispilaris.org/general-discussion/4335-oil-pulling-treatment.html


*Sea Buckthorn Oil Soap.* A bit of a mouthful, yes. I have been using the soap for three weeks now. Not much has happened yet...I think I had a very mild break out on my back last week. Perhaps it is working as promised? I gather that perhaps I have not been as diligent about following the treatment procedure as described in this guide below. the diligence shall begin henceforth. 
apparently the soap is supposed to kill a microorganism called the demodex parasite living on the surface of the skin. The flare up as predicted within two weeks of starting the treatment is supposedly explained as decomposing parasites still in the hair follicles. kp is supposed to clear up within a month or so.
http://www.keratosispilaris.org/general-discussion/5830-sea-buckthorn-treatment-guide.html




All in all, I think my KP is much better than it was before I started trying to seriously treat it. It used to be so bad before, eliciting unwelcome comments. Seeing that I am less than 2 months in to the process, I have not given up on the listed treatments. Seriously, check out this forum.


----------



## Kristal (Jul 13, 2008)

I have this too! I thought i was the only one lol
has anybody lasered the bumps off? is that possible?


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jul 17, 2008)

I used to work at a boutique that sold Dermadoctor, and heard some great feedback about the KP Duty products. I know for a fact that they make prepackaged samples of the scrub and cream, maybe if you email them or a retailer they will send you some to try? (Never hurts!)


----------



## animecute (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I never knew it was a condition...I actually thought it was all-year-around goosebumps. I know a bunch of people who have it and I have it myself as well. Someone told me when they went to Asia it went away cause it was warmer apparently so I assumed it was goosebumps from living in North America. Guess I was wrong!

Apparently 40 to 50% of adults and 50%-80% of adolescents have this so it's pretty common ;p



Exfoliating and applying a moisterizer will help a bit. It's pretty simple, I know, but it's all I have and it smoothens it out week after week for me. =) 

I use Nivea Soft Intensive Cream [I'm not 100% about the name] - erm it comes in a tub. I slop quite a bit on in the morning and before I go to bed.

Well at least my simple method works on light Keratosis pilaris which I had on my legs. Maybe if I do it long enough on my arms it'll work - it seems to get better all the time with a little love and care. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope that helps


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 17, 2008)

Dermadoctor scrub $45.00 a jar and AmLactin from the drugstore is what saved me.....MY doctor told me that he thinks it was caused due to my thyroid being out of wack. But, they are barely noticable now, esp since I now tan religously and DO NOT wear sleeveless. I dont think its the end of the world, just buy the dermadoctor scrub, use it everyday and then lather on the AmLactin and it will do wonders


----------



## rbella (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 27, 2008)

I have it too..
LUSH buffy is AWESOME!


----------



## peace&love (Jul 22, 2009)

I have this too and I went to a doctor and found out about it. I am 14 now and I went about 2 years ago. It is really bad on my legs and on the back of my arms it isn't as noticeable. 
I never wear shorts (I always wear jeans). I know that's weird but I bet you would too if it was this bad on your legs. Everyone I know has awesome legs, and I just want to have the smooth, red-bump free skin too because I live where it’s hot. I wish I could wear shorts since it’s so hot.

My treatment right now:
I tried something new about 2 weeks ago and I noticed quite a lot of improvement on my arms AND legs. It's called oil pulling. I'm sure you guys have heard of it but if not, it's when you swish oil in your mouth for 20 minutes every morning. It sounds weird but I was desperate for a cure!
What I've noticed is that the redness has lessened and the bumps have gotten smaller and have disappeared in some places. From the websites I've read about oil pulling it takes about a month to see 90%-95% clear skin! I'm halfway there!

So I have been using Sunflower oil (expressed and organic) if you want to try it. Some other good oils are sesame and coconut. If you want to try it you can Google it and it gives you more info than I can.

I also tried the dermadocter stuff. The scrub makes my skin soft but the lotion makes it really red. I have sensitive skin too. So that might have something to do with it.

Thanks so much for posting this. Now I'm not alone. I feel so much better! I hope I can talk to you ladies about it more.


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy moses! I learned something new about myself.  I used to use salt & sugar scrubs on my arms to try to get rid of it, but gave up... Apparently that was stupid if it's a yeast issue? Thanks for the post! I have some investigating to do =]


----------



## sandykwm (Jul 23, 2009)

Oil pulling?  Sounds interesting...


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Keratosis pilaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I haven't been to a Dr. Or been diagnosed. but this has absolutely got to be what i have all over my arms.

Ever since I was a kid I had these little pimple type things on my arms, and my mom always told me they were heat bumps. Well they never went away and I started messing with them years ago and now my arms are so scarred up and disgusting....I am embarrassed to even show them, ever.

I decided to google "bumps on arms" today, and when this keratosis pilaris showed up....I knew this had to be what i have had all my life. It may not seem like a big deal to most. But reading all about the condition and people who suffer from it.....was just so relieving. I actually started crying. because this is so embarrassing and ugly and I am so self conscious about it. Its so good to know I'm not the only one and that people understand how I feel....

Unfortunately theres not much i can do about it, except for try to exfoliate and use a cream such as Amlactin. All I can is hope that these ideas work on me...I have been suffering from ugly arms my whole entire life, and I seriously envy people with clear, normal arms. Its such a weird thing to envy people for, but I have never known what its like to have clear arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know this sounds super dumb of me, I am just somewhat relieved to finally know what this is (not acne, not heat bumps...) but an actual condition that people suffer from. It just sucks that theres nothing I can do for it

Just wanted to share this....and by any chance if anyone on specktra happened to have the same issue. I doubt it...but you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me ask you this??? 
1. Is this a life threatening disease?
2. Will you die sometime in 6 months>
3. What does your man say about it..he still with you( I assume that's him in your siggy)

Girl I have two swollen feet that I CAN NOT EVEN WEAR THE CUTEST SANDALS OUT THERE. My veins do not circulate properly and I am stuck with that forever til I die. I don't have valves in my veins where the blood flow can flow evenly..Right now as I am typing to you my feet are utterly swollen.
I was losing my hair and had bald patches on my head. I couldn't even  pull back my hair into a pony tail. I would sit and cry drastically and look in the mirror at these bald patches. I was trying every hair remedy that was out there..I would just add wave cream and a wave cap and kept going. 
Well one day I finally snapped out of it and realized you know what HOW MANY DYING ,LIFE THREATENING DISEASED PEOPLE OUT THERE WOULD LOVE TO TRADE PLACES WITH ME RIGHT NOW Over some bald patches..they would give anything..I am healthy, alive and losing my hair was at the bottom of the list..So here I am telling you don't worry about your arms..Think of some poor little child/person who would love to live a healthy life. They would trade places with you in a heartbeat just not to have to live with what they r going thru. 
So please I know how you feel. But put yourself in their shoes. Dying of an ill disease or living healthy with marked up arms that can be covered up..


----------



## missmolliecule (Jul 25, 2009)

LatteQueen, it's true that there are people who have it worse in life and I, as a woman who suffers with KP, am very greatful and blessed not to be in those situations. However, I have to disagree with you that it doesn't matter... There is nothing wrong with trying to raise one's self-esteem. I mean, if everyone went through life with that belief, that 'as long as I'm not dying, I need to suck it up', I'm sure millions of people out there wouldn't leave the house for various issues that affected their self-esteem. I mean, for some people that's the whole point of wearing makeup, so that they can feel better and prettier and confident as they live their lives. As this is a make-up forum, I don't think it's fair that you take that approach on the subject. A lot of Specktra has to do with feeling better about yourself.

Also, I don't believe this thread was created for people to whine about KP, from what I can tell it was created for people to reach out to others who have the issue, so that they know they're not alone, and also to try and find treatment options that work.

I know we're all allowed our own opinions on this forum, but I do have to say that it offends me when someone else says that something I have been suffering from throughout my life, that caused me to have no confidence or self-esteem at times, doesn't matter.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you missmolliecule, you said it perfectly in my opinion. 

I was happy to see this thread started by CAM, as while I have this condition, as well as my brother, none of my friends or family have had it. So growing up, kids would look and ask what it was, some thinking its weird goosebumps. it makes me feel selfconscious. 

Its good to know there are quite a few of us on here!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't have this too seriously, but my sister has a severe case of it all over her arms and on her cheeks.  The only time it has ever cleared up was when she was undergoing chemo & radiation therapy for cancer as a young kid. :/  Not exactly the cure you're looking for.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 26, 2009)

true of what u said...so sorry if I offended anyone on here..so sorry..


----------



## missmolliecule (Jul 26, 2009)

It's okay, LatteQueen, I know you meant well


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks..


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Jul 26, 2009)

I have this too. Pretty much all over, actually. I still wear dresses etc, I spent my whole life covering up and now I don't care. Most people don't notice, and it's not like anyone says anything about it. 

I'm trying manual exfoliation for a few months and then I'm going to start using lotions and body creams with at least 15% Alpha Hydroxy Acid in them. 

Consistency is key with the treatment. You have to do it everyday and you definitely can't do nothing at all and wonder why it just won't go away. 

Also vitamin A and D might help a bit.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

My sister and my mother both have this. My sister was very very self aware of the issue until she realized recently that she was her harshest critic. She is how ever using a AHA product to dimish the appareance of the bumps. My mom on the other can couldnt give a fart. And she is plagued with KP and Rosacea.


----------



## peace&love (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_Let me ask you this??? 
1. Is this a life threatening disease?
2. Will you die sometime in 6 months>
3. What does your man say about it..he still with you( I assume that's him in your siggy)

Girl I have two swollen feet that I CAN NOT EVEN WEAR THE CUTEST SANDALS OUT THERE. My veins do not circulate properly and I am stuck with that forever til I die. I don't have valves in my veins where the blood flow can flow evenly..Right now as I am typing to you my feet are utterly swollen.
I was losing my hair and had bald patches on my head. I couldn't even pull back my hair into a pony tail. I would sit and cry drastically and look in the mirror at these bald patches. I was trying every hair remedy that was out there..I would just add wave cream and a wave cap and kept going. 
Well one day I finally snapped out of it and realized you know what HOW MANY DYING ,LIFE THREATENING DISEASED PEOPLE OUT THERE WOULD LOVE TO TRADE PLACES WITH ME RIGHT NOW Over some bald patches..they would give anything..I am healthy, alive and losing my hair was at the bottom of the list..So here I am telling you don't worry about your arms..Think of some poor little child/person who would love to live a healthy life. They would trade places with you in a heartbeat just not to have to live with what they r going thru. 
So please I know how you feel. But put yourself in their shoes. Dying of an ill disease or living healthy with marked up arms that can be covered up.._

 

Well, I understand your point. But for me, this condition makes me so depressed, I can't even live my life to the fullest. I hold back from certain things so I can hide it. I never let anyone look at my legs because they are covered with the little bumps. I am a teenager too, so I feel like everyone is starting at me and judging me. I feel like I can never be good enough. I have so many other problems in my life like my father (who I can't see because he's violent) and a diabetic younger brother. This condition is just icing on the cake isn't it?
I don't think anyone would want to trade places with me if they knew all that I go through, and then to have this on my mind all the time?


----------



## peace&love (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmolliecule* 

 
_LatteQueen, it's true that there are people who have it worse in life and I, as a woman who suffers with KP, am very greatful and blessed not to be in those situations. However, I have to disagree with you that it doesn't matter... There is nothing wrong with trying to raise one's self-esteem. I mean, if everyone went through life with that belief, that 'as long as I'm not dying, I need to suck it up', I'm sure millions of people out there wouldn't leave the house for various issues that affected their self-esteem. I mean, for some people that's the whole point of wearing makeup, so that they can feel better and prettier and confident as they live their lives. As this is a make-up forum, I don't think it's fair that you take that approach on the subject. A lot of Specktra has to do with feeling better about yourself.

Also, I don't believe this thread was created for people to whine about KP, from what I can tell it was created for people to reach out to others who have the issue, so that they know they're not alone, and also to try and find treatment options that work.

I know we're all allowed our own opinions on this forum, but I do have to say that it offends me when someone else says that something I have been suffering from throughout my life, that caused me to have no confidence or self-esteem at times, doesn't matter._

 

Thank you so much for what you said in the last paragraph. I feel like I have no confidence what-so-ever. It really makes me feel better that someone elseout there feels the same exact way. I hope that when I get older I can learn to deal with this and not let it bother me. I just don't want to cry or mope around about this anymore. I wish someone could find a cure!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jul 28, 2009)

My boyfriend calls me "chicken legs." ... I hate it.

I heard about KP duty a while ago, but never really gave it a ton of thought, but lately, (because it's summer) I want nothing more to make it go away. I'm investing as soon as I can. Specially after 20+ years of having this condition ...


----------



## saki (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I thought I was the only freak with bumps on my skin! (i'm not saying were freaks with bumps but that's what I considered myself... lol ) I suppose I must suffer from this seeing as I have them on my outer thighs and the top of my legs. It's worse at the top than bottom. I always thought it was a shaving problem and moved to waxing my legs but never thought it was like a condition thing. I'm so trying what you ladies have been recommending but I'm so happy to know that there is help for this! I've had it since the age of 14 and I'm alway SOOOO embarrassed to wear shorts, dresses, skirts and bathing suits for the fact that they are all so ugly! I always say its allergies! LOL But yeah, I'm so happy now!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 28, 2009)

I have it, it doesn't bug me, so I don't let it get to me.


----------



## MACisME (Jul 28, 2009)

i have it too, never really cared too much about it. oh well


----------



## DancingBrave (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmolliecule* 

 
_
I know we're all allowed our own opinions on this forum, but I do have to say that it offends me when someone else says that something I have been suffering from throughout my life, that caused me to have no confidence or self-esteem at times, doesn't matter._

 
With all due respect, I think you missed her point? She's not saying you don't have the right to be upset, or to search for relief. She was just trying to give you some perspective in an effort to make you feel better. I don't think she was trying to diminish your feelings. I read it quite the opposite--trying to boost you up, in comparison to how bad it could be. 

MHO.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jul 29, 2009)

ive had it for a long time, since i was a teenager at least.
it used to be worse when i was overweight (maybe something to do with hormones?) but it got a bit better when i lost weight. then i started trying some treatments and AmLactin really worked the best for me out of everything.  I tried Retin-A which didn't seem to do much except dry my skin out.  I tried Lush's Buffy and it did nothing.  I tried Coconut Oil and it did nothing but make my bathtub slicker than snot.  I use the AmLactin every day now and have been for about 2 years.  I've seen good results with it - I still have some redness but I think some of it is scarring from when I had it so bad before.  I'm very fair but really it's hardly noticable at all now.  I never tried Dermadoctor's stuff because I got such good results from AmLactin and it's so much cheaper!


----------



## Lalai (Aug 3, 2009)

Exfoliating and shea butter help me a lot with the KP on my arms. I Exfoliate every day with a luffa sponge or Lush Buffy and then pop shea butter into the microwave for a few seconds to melt and apply it on my arms. I use white shea butter and it's great plus you can get it cheaper from some organic stores online and then store it in a jar at home. I've tried all sorts of moisturisers but shea butter seems to work the best. I've also herad that some get good results with coconut oil.


----------



## Frozen White (Aug 23, 2009)

I have it too and I've tried many things and sometimes I think it's getting better and then it just goes all red again and the bumps reappear. It only really kinda goes away when it's warm or hot outside.. they seem to be less noticeable and it's nice. But when it's cold it reappears. I think coconut oil has worked for me.. I think I'll try the new body shop line of the virgin coconut oil again. 

I searched on youtube and someone had a video about this GoW Keratosis Pilaris Kit 5 piece / 7 ounces .. not sure if it works though. Worth giving a try though. I might actually. I want to try the Dermadoctor KP Duty scrub first. I might start oil pulling again aswell, might start tomorrow actually. It's just hard for me to be consistant. But I think it was giving me results before.. I went for maybe 2 weeks. I'll try and go for 1-2 months now.

Oh and right now I'm using the Microdermabrasion by Dr.Brandt? I got it from Sephora, I've been using it for maybe a week or 2. My arms are smoother but the red bumps are still there. The only thing that really helps is the sun. I think I'm going to try some of the Lush products listed here aswell and see how that all goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to all of you!


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought Dermadoctor KP Duty a few days ago and i can already tell the difference!!  less bumps more even skin tone on my arms!


----------



## Frozen White (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_I bought Dermadoctor KP Duty a few days ago and i can already tell the difference!!  less bumps more even skin tone on my arms!_

 
Oh nice! Did you get the body scrub?


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frozen White* 

 
_Oh nice! Did you get the body scrub?_

 

no just the creme, its GREAT


----------



## kittykit (Aug 25, 2009)

I have it on my upper left arm. I never knew what it's called until I saw this thread. I have had it for a long time but it never really bothers me.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 27, 2009)

I have had this most of my life mainly on my upper arms, and there have been times that it has really bugged me, but most of the time I try and forget about it. I do get the occasional "you're sunburned already?" comment, but I can usually just ignore it. What I have found to work for the bumps is to just exfoliate or scrub really well with some kind of cleanser, and then just moisturize after. My arms are getting smoother, so I have fewer bumps to absently pick at, which is always a plus. ;D


----------



## Frozen White (Sep 6, 2009)

I heard Lush's Dream Cream works really well for it too and some people has said that it's made all of the red bumps disappear. I will probably get this product next week and tell you guys how it goes.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has recommended this yet but coconut oil is supposed to be really good for KP.  A bunch of girls use it on this other forum and they all said it helped a lot.


----------



## Odette1303 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have it too. Since I can remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On my upper arms and my legs (especially on my calves). I've went to so many dermatologists, but they weren't much help. 

Eventually I've found the best solution by myself (at least it's working so far).

These exfoliating gloves 
Bath Gloves: Accessories: Bath - The Body Shop
I don't know why (nor is it important, as long as it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but they're better than any regular exfoliator that I've ever used. 

And afterwards a really good body lotion, that moisturizes really well. My favorites are The Body Shop's Shea Butter 
Shea Body Butter: Body Butter: Body - The Body Shop

Eucerin's body lotion with 3% urea (not sure if you have it in the US) is also fantastic, and Neutrogena's Body Repair Lotion
Neutrogena Everyday Repair Body Lotion

My skin is looking pretty good now, almost all the keratosis is gone (of course, I'll have to continue exfoliating and moisturizing a lot, because it does come back if you get lazy about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Kragey (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to be really embarrassed by my keratosis pilaris, until I realized two things:

1. roughly half of the adult population has it, and
2. most people don't notice it, not even if they're touching my arm.

It still kinda grosses me out, even though it's only small patches on my upper arms, so I exfoliate and moisturize to reduce their appearance.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 19, 2010)

I have it too. About 50 percent of all women have it. So you are definitely not alone. 

Cremes containing Urea or Glycolic acid can be of good help. I have really gotten good results with a combination of those two.

There is also a forum about it here (some people have it very bad in their face etc.):

Keratosis Pilaris Community - KP Community


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 27, 2010)

Add me to the list! But I'm different, *I LOVED MY KP*. But hear me out.
It's hereditary in my family and I've had it since I was little. I had it on my face, upper arms, and thighs. I loved the KP on my face, it looked like I was blushing 24/7 :] shallow I know.
Anyway, I remember my parents would pick at them for me but I never really cared about it, my face cleared up over the years and the way I look at it, it makes me *ME*. I still have it on my arms and legs and I love wearing short shorts and tube tops. But I can see why you can be insecure, I just hope you'll look at it a different way :] 
_p.s. _my aunt's told me it goes away with age if that's any help? Im 20 now and the KP on my face was gone before I made it into high school and what's left on my arms is smooth


----------

